# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  عطل الاضاءة نوكيا 108 _ 107

## jazouli89

عطل الاضاءة نوكيا 108 _ 107

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## youssef0707

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## edlimi

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## simo alboug

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمودعلي بركات

ممكن تحديد النقط افضل من كده

----------

